# Can your recommend...



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 14, 2009)

DAMN THREAD TITLE

*sigh* 




Some metal....There I said it.

And none of that screaming shit, yet.


And throw some Ska in there too.

I need more music.

In b4 Mr.Chris


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 14, 2009)

Did you listen to Cephalic Carnage's new album?

I did

It was _alrigggghhhhhhhttttt_


Brutal Truth and maybe Napalm Death


Choking Victim is good ska-punk, but if you want just regular ska try Mustard Plug


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 14, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Did you listen to Cephalic Carnage's new album?
> 
> I did
> 
> ...



Bitch just Instant Message me with some select songs that you like.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 14, 2009)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Bitch just Instant Message me with some select songs that you like.



Fine, crabbypants

EDIT: I added you on YIM


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 14, 2009)

I prolly could but none of it would be new stuff, so you'd be a retrofag for listening to it


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 15, 2009)

Ska?  Srsly?  Stick with Catch-22 and the Mighty Mighty Bosstones.  If you like them, look for others.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 15, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Ska?  Srsly?  Stick with Catch-22 and the Mighty Mighty Bosstones.  If you like them, look for others.



Are you kidding?

Do you know the fucking goddamn Specials?


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2009)

Napalm death is pretty damn awesome, you should really check them out. They've been around since the 80s and they still kickass.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 15, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I prolly could but none of it would be new stuff, so you'd be a retrofag for listening to it



Now I'm curious, what metal do you listen to?

Also why is everyone suggesting grindcore and american death metal? That's just about the worst stuff to start out with :V .


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 15, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Also why is everyone suggesting grindcore and american death metal? That's just about the worst stuff to start out with :V .




Fuck you grindcore is great is always was


LISTEN TO GENGHIS TRON AND BE COOL LIKE ME


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 15, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Fuck you grindcore is great is always was
> 
> 
> LISTEN TO GENGHIS TRON AND BE COOL LIKE ME



Grindcore is only good if you approach it as parody, and no I won't listen to Genghis Tron >:[ .


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 15, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Grindcore is only good if you approach it as parody, and no I won't listen to Genghis Tron >:[ .



Death metal is mostly fucking dumb at least with grindcore you get political songs


Most death metal is just dick-waving shit


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2009)

People should have more respect for music and not just shit on it because they don't like it. it's all good in its own way IMO.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 15, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Death metal is mostly fucking dumb at least with grindcore you get political songs
> 
> 
> Most death metal is just dick-waving shit



Most grindcore bands have retarded political views, so once again the only sensible thing to do is treat is as comedy :V . Also I agree, most death metal bands are pretty awful.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 15, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Most grindcore bands have retarded political views, so once again the only sensible thing to do is treat is as comedy :V . Also I agree, most death metal bands are pretty awful.



>:[


Don't tell me you didn't vote for Obama


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 15, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> >:[
> 
> 
> Don't tell me you didn't vote for Obama



I didn't because I don't live in the states :V .


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 15, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I didn't because I don't live in the states :V .



!!!!

This is a new development, Lucy


Well, can you give me a hint of some genres YOU listen to

Be as specific and spergy as possible TIA


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 15, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> !!!!
> 
> This is a new development, Lucy
> 
> ...



Most of what I listen to doesn't fit into a genre, it's barely recognizable as metal. I do enjoy old school Swedish death metal, it doesn't undermine the it's momentum with useless tempo changes and kill any semblance of atmosphere and aggression with unnecessary technical wankery :V .

Here's an example, naturally the sound quality is utter shit because youtube is crap, especially the bass at the beginning, I can't even figure out how it ended up sounding like that :[ .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1HJPjuU8Kw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJUEjpc-BYA&feature=related


----------



## Surgat (Feb 15, 2009)

The Sword. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6m7faMD9j0o 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe7OQpUlanE 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9KbmRTgigQ 

Also, Norma Jean is alright. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4iMAWj88Io
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvOq25LhZUg


----------

